

Tell HN: I'm a peacock, you've got to let me fly - autalpha

I've always read other people's proclamation here on HN.  Today, I am doing mine:<p>I'm 28 years old and my wife thinks we should have kids in a few years.  I've been working for a few startups and started a few trivial things; but today, I've told my current employer (who is one of the best places to work for!) that I am going to pursue my own startup dream.<p>The feeling is NOT mixed.  I am not worried nor I am scared.  I strongly believe that my idea will work for the market I would like to be in.  I have 3 months to do it and I WILL make it happen.<p>Destiny, bring it on!
======
leeHS
I'm just curious, why do you believe your idea will work for the market? I'm
always interested in how people approach market research.

~~~
autalpha
I honestly don't know perhaps instinct. I see a need and I feel that if I set
out to solve that need, people would want it. Who knows, but I need to believe
that what I am doing is going to work. I will validate it soon with an MVP and
we will revisit this question again when that time comes. I hope you and I can
have that discussion again then.

Thank you for your support.

~~~
leeHS
Best of luck then. Give me a shout if you want some feedback in the future.

------
veyron
Congratulations! Any hints about the startup?

~~~
autalpha
Soon enough, my friend. I'll be back in another month. I'm going commando (the
Vietcong style, not the nude style of course) for the next month hopefully.
When that time comes, I would love to get your support.

Once again, thank you for your kind words and encouragements.

